# Do root tabs have to be buried in the substrate?



## el Caspar (Oct 28, 2012)

Obviously this is how they work best but I have a crypt in some driftwood, and I'm wondering if i could pop a tab in the notch my crypts roots rest on. I'm worried about possible negative affects as it seems they're meant for the substrate, like algae blooms etc. Has anyone ever done this? And is it safe sitting open in the water unburied?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Root Tabs*



el Caspar said:


> Obviously this is how they work best but I have a crypt in some driftwood, and I'm wondering if i could pop a tab in the notch my crypts roots rest on. I'm worried about possible negative affects as it seems they're meant for the substrate, like algae blooms etc. Has anyone ever done this? And is it safe sitting open in the water unburied?


Hello el...

Yes. The root tabs I've used recommend they be buried midway into the substrate, so the plant roots can take in the nutrients. I suppose if you had plants with roots above the water, like stem plants, you could get a little creative with the tablets.

B


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I think doing that would release all the ferts into the water column, which depending on what is in the tabs, might or might not be perfectly fine. Plants absorb nutrients through their roots and their leaves, so you wouldn't necessarily need to fert that crypt with a root tab.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They aren't safe out in the open in the water as they release nutrients much faster than intended. This will cause spikes in whatever it released, ammonia, nitrates, phosphates, copper etc. 

I wouldn't do it if I were you.

Edit:



AVN said:


> I think doing that would release all the ferts into the water column, which depending on what is in the tabs, might or might not be perfectly fine. Plants absorb nutrients through their roots and their leaves, so you wouldn't necessarily need to fert that crypt with a root tab.


I think the OP is asking this because Crypts absorb a good majority of their nutrients through their roots, hence their huge root systems when compared to other plants such as stems


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I understand, but I wouldn't release all the ferts that are packed into the root tab into the water column, which is what I was alluding to. Since crypts are mainly root feeders, it makes sense to stick one in the driftwood, but exposing it to the water column seems to be a big no-no based on what you said as it releases too many nutrients at once.

Still, you could break apart the tab, grab a couple of the balls and jam them in there, it won't release as many nutrients into the water and could still feed your crypt.

I don't have experience with root feeders on driftwood, as I plant them in the substrate so I can use root tabs or clay fert balls. Perhaps liquid ferts can handle the needs if you spot dose the roots with small amounts regularly?


----------



## el Caspar (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. jkan I had a feeling that was how that would play out. And you are right, I just want to make sure the lone crypt above the substrate was still getting macros because my flourish comprehensive liquid fert is light on the macs
Guess Ill just pokearound and see what kind of liquid mac ferts my local store carries.
Thx again. 
Ps. the crypt is only on driftwood because I have so many now. Call it a science experiment


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Forgot to point something out, my LFS, The Wet Spot, has a display tank with a massive crypts tied to driftwood suspended in the upper half of the tank. No roots are touching the substrate and there are atleast 100 leaves. I saw it progress from a single plant splitting into several. Given that I don't know their fert regime (EI for plentiful nutrients in the water column or whatever) but I think your crypt should be fine.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I placed root tabs in my substrate about 2 months ago and been having some issues with 
nutrients in my water column. I've had some extra algae growing in my tank it's been frustrating to say the least
So more water changes and Excel for a few more months I guess before things get more tidy.


----------

